# 1985 Honda Fourtrax 250



## 01rancher4x4 (May 25, 2011)

I have a '85 250. I am trying to make it a little mud bike. I am wanting to do away with the huge rear tires (25x12x9) for maybe 26x10x12 or something along that size. I am also wondering if my rear rims to my '01 Rancher would bolt up. I haven't had the change to get my tires out and try it because the bike it at my fiances' house (across the state). I am also going to snorkel the bike. Hopefully I can make it work. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

That sounds like a cool project. We like pics. And I found this chart on bolt patterns. I'm not sure where your fourtrax is on this list, but maybe it will help. It looks like Honda has used 4x110 for quite a while. Chances are you will be able to use your rancher wheels on the old fourtrax. I look forward to seeing your progress.
ATV Tire and Wheel Application Chart : ATV Tires Free Shipping : ATV Wheels : Mud-Throwers.com


----------



## 01rancher4x4 (May 25, 2011)

yeah I will definitely be posting pictures. I hope it works out like I want it too.


----------

